# Swift Warranty Help needed



## Jubilado999 (May 27, 2011)

I have a Bessacarr E560 - 3 Year warranty was up on 31st January 2014 
Had hab service done on 6th January. I submitted a claim for corrosion on the bottom edge of a Hartal door which was identified as a problem in July 2013. My local dealer suggested we wait till November and check the extent of the problem. He was correct to do so and the corrosion appeared in another area. I have looked again today and there are two more areas where corrosion in coming thro' on the bottom edge of the door. 

Question 1 Has anyone any experience of this happening, I have seen suggestions that it is caused by a reaction between dis-similar metate possibly aluminium and metal staples where a protective layer has been omitted. or in contact with damp wood.

Question 2 does anyone know why this problem is not covered under Swifts 3 year warranty? I cannot see under their terms and conditions how it is not. The door manufacturer states that their warranty is 2 years.

Question 3 Has anyone any advice on how best to proceed with a claim via the small claims court against the Manufacturer? Who should I claim against ? How do I get expert opinion from a qualified source?

Any help or advice would be appreciated.


Ken E


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No experience of the detail of this but your claim, any claim, is with the person with whom you had a contract i.e. the dealer that sold you the vehicle NOT Swift - the contract that exists between Swift the supplier of the vehicle to the dealer and the dealer is not your concern.

Any claim that you wish to follow must be due to the vehicle* "not being of merchantable quality"* or *"not fit for purpose"*, and the former is likely to be your route through to the court if it gets that far.......

BUT court actions are the least step after all else has failed, and are expensive and do not always give the expected result.......

And that of course *must be against the dealer* - that is where the contract exists, and that is the only contract that you have

A warranty is simply an expression of the supplier that the goods are unlikely to fail within a set period - often one year, sometimes two and sometimes longer BUT claiming under such a warranty does depend upon all the terms and conditions having been and being met. If Swift maintain that their warranty does not cover that item then you are going to have to prove that it is an "unreasonable" restriction, and that could be difficult IMO and probably expensive.

I am sorry if this does not help you, but it is the way that I understand things - partially from having read numerous threads on here relating to warranty problems and the outcomes - not always successful.

Dave


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Ken - can I suggest that you put the same post on Swift Talk.co.uk as you generally get some sort of reply from Swift within a few hours. If they can't answer your query on the Swift Talk forum, they arrange someone to call you very soon from Customer Services.

With regards to question 3), might be worth sending a pm to Mark at CLS (Central Leisure Services) or contact him via his web site http://www.central-leisure-services.co.uk/ - ex Swift employee :wink: .


----------



## Jubilado999 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice deefordog I have cross posted to Swift Talk and also Thanks for Mark's details. His expert opinion may well be needed

Ken E


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you get help on the Swift forum then good for them.
However as Penguin has pointed out, he is correct, your claim is with the supplying dealer. Swift did not sell you the motorhome and the door maker did not either, so again your claim is through the dealer first.

cabby


----------

